# Ski Challenge 13



## Kotor (22. Januar 2013)

.... was mich doch ein bisschen wundert, ist dass ich auf pcg noch nichts über Ski Challenge gehört oder gelesen habe. 
Immerhin in einigen Ländern Mitteleuropas auf jeden Fall etabliert. 

Saison 2013 ist im Gange. 
Kitzbühel Abfahrt Arcade ist doch super  

kotor


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Januar 2013)

Ein Link und ein Paar Screenshots wären nett, um den Usern das Spiel ein wenig "schmackhaft" zu machen. 

Ski Challenge 2013


----------



## Kotor (22. Januar 2013)

hast ja recht ... hier doch schon einige videos unserer Ski Hütte 
SkiChallenge - YouTube


----------



## Dartwurst (22. Januar 2013)

Meine virtuellen Knochen zieren schon seit Gröden die Pisten. Aber nur im Training.


----------



## Kotor (22. Januar 2013)

sehr gut !

ich strebe fast jedes Jahr einen Platz unter den ersten 10.000 an  
Jedes Jahr werde ich so ungefair 13.999er


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2013)

Noch Arcardiger gehts aber nicht mehr. Nicht mal die Animationen haben wirklich was mit Skifahren zu tun


----------



## Kotor (23. Januar 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Noch Arcardiger gehts aber nicht mehr. Nicht mal die Animationen haben wirklich was mit Skifahren zu tun



ganz genau, aber was weiß ich .... z.B.: Trackmania spielt man auch nicht wegen der realistischen Fahrphysik ... sonder weil man als erster im Ziel sein will.


----------

